# Is it the Processor?



## plschley (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello, I have a HP ProLiant ML350 G5 that is unresponsive. I have no video. It looks as if it does not power up. I have a red LED internal light on the front panel that is on (HP ProLiant ML350 G5 Manual) pg 71. I opened the box and found two amber LED's glowing. They are numbers 2 and 5. Both are for the Processor's (HP ProLiant ML350 G5 Manual) pg 76. I have only one processor in place so I was thinking that the empty heatsink would normally show amber? When the server is powered the fans run. The lights dont indicate a power supply issue. Before I order a processor, I would like to know if the processor is the real problem. Does anyone know how accurate these LEDs are? Is there a way to have the processor tested? On a side note, HP doesnt say anything about green lights on the MB. Green LEDs should be good, one would think. I have several, one being for the Fan that blinks. Plus the location if the fan LED lights are different then what shows in the manual. I have one red light to the very outside edge of the back of the MB located between 12, 13 and 10, 11. HP says nothing about what this means. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## plschley (Apr 11, 2007)

Anybody???"? Any ideas?


----------

